# Bequiet Pure Loop 280 einfach betreiben oder entlüften?



## Kuhprah (24. Dezember 2020)

Da derzeit noch keine GPU lieferbar ist und ich daher nicht weiss wie die dann gekühlt wird hab ich mir für meinen neuen Rechner ne PureLoop 280 für die CPU geholt. Ich hab jetzt gelesen dass man nach etwa 2 Jahren mal mit ner Flasche eventuell auffüllen muss, aber muss ich das System vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme eigentlich noch mal entlüften oder kann ich mich da drauf verlassen dass das Teil funktioniert?


----------



## Cosmas (24. Dezember 2020)

Das funzt normalerweise out of the Kiste und ein bissel Luft ist immer drin und muss auch drin sein, damit sich der Rest ausdehnen kann und so, wenns warm wird, sind in der Regel aber deutlich weniger als 10%.

Die Luft darf halt nur nicht in die Pumpe kommen (deshalb die Anschlüsse am Radi immer über der Pumpe und so) und sollte eben auch durchs diffundieren nicht zuviel werden und da kommt dann eben das Nachfüllen nach X-Jahren ins Spiel.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Dezember 2020)

Super, danke für die Info


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2020)

Das Teil funktioniert. nachfüllen musste dann wenn die Pumpe Luft zieht - und das hörst du, versprochen.


----------



## Kuhprah (25. Dezember 2020)

Perfekt. Is ja aktuell nur mal Übergangsweise. Je nach GPU die dann rein kommt lasse ich es so oder ich verbaue gleich ne komplette Custom-Wakü. Aber da heisst es erst mal abwarten bis die Graphikkarten verfügbar werden und preislich akzeptabel.


----------

